# What to use?



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I use a small amount of Kolestral - a hair conditioner. It seems to work well for me but I am also looking forward to hearing what else people use.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What product do you use on the hock hair to keep it from falling down before a show?
> 
> ...


I spray a bit of AquaNet hairspry onto my little Mason Pearon Jr. Brush and push it up into the roots, then use a fine comb to place it all where I want it. A little mist of the spray to finish it and we're good to go.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the information. 

BTW Buzz was licking his pads the other night in bed. I got a towel and dried them,
took the Gold Bond, powdered between each pad then took a little bit of Vicks Vapor
Rub and just put a dap on the side of each pad. When I was putting everything back
he decided to lick one more time. The LOOK on his face and the smacking of his mouth was so funny. Needless to say he didn't lick them anymore that night. 
Got that info from this forum. Thanks to all of you. YOUR great!
The feet were trimmed the next morning and I dusted them again with the Gold Bond.
No licking so far.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the Vicks Vapor Rub solution. My grandmother would swallow a dab of it every night before bed....she lived to be 92 and played the piano up until her death,hee...hee...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My father used to eat Vicks Vapo Rub, too. Yuck!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wet the fur w/ water and use mousse if you have it. Blow dry and use a slicker brush to go against the grain as you dry.
I have used cholesterol which works just fine, but what I use now is "Manipulate Me" which is a dog grooming product but I can't remember the brand name! Anyways it has the consistency of slightly dried up Elmer's glue and works much better than cholesterol. A little of that goes a long way.
I also have a knack for owning dogs who grow very little fur on their hocks so...this is what works for us!
--Anney


----------

